# Foros Novedades Seminarios, Conferencias y Eventos  I Especialización en Palto Maluma

## ipex

Invitación:  Primera Especialización de Palto Maluma de Exportación 2014 Fecha: 31 de Octubre; Auditorio: Instituto Peruano de Agroexportadores info@ipexperu.org, solicite su inscripción:
Fecha limite de Inscripciones: 29 de octubre
cel: 983582440 Entel / 996399096 Movistar
Publico en General: S/ 300.00 Alumnos: S/ 240.00 
Cta: 1932067130-0-00 bcp Instituto Peruano de Agroexportadores  Palta maluma.jpgTemas similares: IV ESPECIALIZACIÓN EN CHIA 2014 Especializacion: Control Fitosanitarios Granado "Wonderful" y Palto "Hass" y "Gem" Ultimas Vacantes: Curso de Especialización de Palto de Exportación 2012 SEMINARIO DE ESPECIALIZACIÓN AGRARIA (SEPA) DE PALTO Programa de especializaciòn agro

----------

